

Major Denmark paper claims we're heading for a little ice age - at-fates-hands
http://notrickszone.com/2013/08/09/major-danish-daily-warns-globe-may-be-on-path-to-little-ice-age-much-colder-winters-dramatic-consequences/

======
at-fates-hands
would've posted the link to the actual article from their website, but it's
only available to subscribers.

